# Bottled Water Change = Bad?



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

So I changed the water of my 1.5 gallon Rili Shrimp tank with a bottle of water (cant remember the brand, quite possibly your generic costco type brand).

Over the following days, I've been finding my shrimps both young and old dying off one at a time. 

Before that, I've always been changing and topping off with brita filtered water from my home.

Does bottled water generally change the water chemistry that much? I treated the water with some Prime just in case too, but I didn't expect there to be such a drastic reaction.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> So I changed the water of my 1.5 gallon Rili Shrimp tank with a bottle of water (cant remember the brand, quite possibly your generic costco type brand).
> 
> Over the following days, I've been finding my shrimps both young and old dying off one at a time.
> 
> ...


was it ro water or spring water?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Since you mentioned that, it might have been spring water knowing my luck. Going to double check when I get back.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I tested my Spring water bottle and to my surprise it had a TDS of OVER 500ppm!

It is in violation of EPA standards. My TDS pen is not defective. My RO water clocks in at 4ppm and tap clocks in at 160ppm.


I actually retested the water 3-4 times in different glasses just to be sure! and tap water in the same glasses

A spike in TDS especially in a 1G will for sure cause deaths


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Ugh... this is bad... very bad... 

Speaking of which, I also noticed (hard not to) a huge algae bloom in the tank at the same time. black and green brush, string... you name it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> I tested my Spring water bottle and to my surprise it had a TDS of OVER 500ppm!
> 
> It is in violation of EPA standards. My TDS pen is not defective. My RO water clocks in at 4ppm and tap clocks in at 160ppm.
> 
> ...


They don't measure conductivity.

The bottles say how many actual ppm are in the water. These spring waters contain lots of salts.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah... I'd never use bottled mineral/spring water. If you use bottled, use RO and remineralize.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, so time for some emergency damage control I suppose...

What would you recommend I do now?

Many small water changes everyday or a large water change using my original water source?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well IMO it was the Prime! I have lost both shrimps and Bettas by using Prime...don't know why, but Im not the only one, several people in the US had the same problem. I only use Kordon products now Novaqua, and Amquel+


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> Well IMO it was the Prime! I have lost both shrimps and Bettas by using Prime...don't know why, but Im not the only one, several people in the US had the same problem. I only use Kordon products now Novaqua, and Amquel+


I haven't had any problems with the Prime as of yet. I've been adding a single drop or two any time I topped off/water changed without any negative results. I realized that Prime is definitely a lot more concentrated compared to some other brands, so I've always been careful not to go overboard with it.

Also, I've noticed many of the shrimps molted (1 failed molt) right before dying. If that would account for anything at all... I'm sure I've read somewhere that shrimps tend to molt soon after being introduced to new water parameters.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A 1.5G tank is subject to big change, you have to match new water with the parameters of the tank water. Neos are probably a lot more forgiving, but big change is never good.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I never trust those bottled water anyway. In my opinion, it's worst than tab water. They basically, add some shitty chemicals to dechlor tap water (not the expensive stuff we use to dechlor our fish water), add some antibacteria agent into the bottle to sanitize it. Fill it up and let it fester in a BPA leeching plastic bottle. Then you get to pay to drink this stuff.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

